# Wildfire Repop Whizzer Forks, Anyone Using Them???



## pedal4416 (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought about grabbing a pair but I bought the sportsman bars from them years ago and was a little disappointed because the part where they flair to fit into the stem was not the correct width or diameter.

But how are the forks???????

Wildfire Forks On Ebay


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickets..........


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 10, 2013)

I bought a set of fork caps from them and the quality seems nice. So those forks are for a 20" wheel right?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes they are 20" but they sell the spacers to bump them up to 24". I might try to sell some parts and buy one. If it sucks ill resell it on ebay!! I prefer an original if anyone has a 26" or 24"


----------

